# [EU news] The Netherlands changed EV Laws!



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

What does this EMI testing actually cost (I'm thinking it should be relatively simple and cheap), and what is the "problem" they claim they are trying to "solve?" I remember some old alternators used to cause the radios in cars nearby to pick up static, but it certainly isn't like airplanes where EMI could cause navigation equipment to read falsely. 

This sounds like just another senseless government power-grab.


----------



## Alexander_B (Oct 19, 2010)

They don't specify, but my guess is at least $1200, similar to the amount they charge to check your car after you've done a IC engine swap. (I've send them a mail..) 

Its probably a money thing, EV's are going up in popularity, and they used to cash bigtime on people modifying their IC cars...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, Reagan said that the 8 most fearsome words in the English language are:

"We're from the Government. We're here to help."

Are they charging you mileage taxes yet to offset the lost oil tax revenues? If not, a one-time charge still might be a deal.


----------



## Alexander_B (Oct 19, 2010)

luckily we don't have mileage taxes as such, but we do have a monthly tax based on weight of the car and fuel type (wich electric cars get an exception for  (but that really isnt the point if you can drive a small eco-box like me for 15$ a month in road tax) however, at the moment gasoline is slightly over 9$ per us gallon here, one could see that as a very effective way of taxing cars by consumption and useage..  I'm seriously considering switching to, or converting my car to a diesel version, paying 4x the road tax monthly but, including the much better fuel economy, half the price per mile.


----------

